# What Would You Use To Remove An Outback Decal



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

My Front Outback decal is starting to peal so I want to remove it. I saw a post not too long ago talking about how to remove the front Outback decal. I’ve done a search but came up with nothing so I thought I would start another. So as the subject line says “What would you use to remove an Outback decal” so that you don’t do any damage to the fiberglass?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Scottps said:


> My Front Outback decal is starting to peal so I want to remove it. I saw a post not too long ago talking about how to remove the front Outback decal. I've done a search but came up with nothing so I thought I would start another. So as the subject line says "What would you use to remove an Outback decal" so that you don't do any damage to the fiberglass?


Most have posted they use a hair dryer to soften the adhesive to help pick at it a bit with a fingernail. After removal try an adhesive remover like goo gone to get residue off. Do not scrape off with a razor blade. After, wax on!
crunchman


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

MIne was so old and brittle, I CAREFULLY ysed a razor to remove it adn then a 3M eraser wehhel on a cordless drill to get rid of all the glue. Just did it a couple weeks ago.

Clarkely got the info for the supplier to Keystone. I called them and they started selling to Keystoen for the Outbacks in 2006. So, I will be replacing mine with a 2006 logo. They quoted me $78 for the new front decal.

Graphix Unlimited

Good luck.

Jim

Just saw you have a 2008, so they may warranty it. Think it is 5year warranty.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

crunchman12002 said:


> My Front Outback decal is starting to peal so I want to remove it. I saw a post not too long ago talking about how to remove the front Outback decal. I've done a search but came up with nothing so I thought I would start another. So as the subject line says "What would you use to remove an Outback decal" so that you don't do any damage to the fiberglass?


Most have posted they use a hair dryer to soften the adhesive to help pick at it a bit with a fingernail. After removal try an adhesive remover like goo gone to get residue off. Do not scrape off with a razor blade. After, wax on!
crunchman
[/quote]

X2 on the hair dryer. I've removed decals on a fiberglass boat with one. Then I cleaned up the residue with mineral spirits (Varsol). Then the wax.
Doug


----------



## felony (Apr 24, 2010)

X3 on the hair dryer and 3m eraser wheel for the cordless drill. I have not used this on the decals but it works great for removing logos from my vehicles, "Debadging". I picked up the eraser at a local automotive paint supply store.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I just picked up some Goo Gone; I'll give it and the hairdryer a try. Keystone sent me a new Outback decal a while back but I've noticed a lot of front decals are doing the same thing. So I've decided to leave it off for now.

What I find strange is the other two stripes aren't pealing at all, only the Outback decal is. That seems to be typical with all the Trailers I've seen, what's up with that?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Joonbee said:


> MIne was so old and brittle, I CAREFULLY ysed a razor to remove it adn then a 3M eraser wehhel on a cordless drill to get rid of all the glue. Just did it a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Clarkely got the info for the supplier to Keystone. I called them and they started selling to Keystoen for the Outbacks in 2006. So, I will be replacing mine with a 2006 logo. They quoted me $78 for the new front decal.
> 
> ...


Can you air brush it in? it definitely would last a whole lot longer. $78 is quite stiff it does not last for ten years.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> MIne was so old and brittle, I CAREFULLY ysed a razor to remove it adn then a 3M eraser wehhel on a cordless drill to get rid of all the glue. Just did it a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Clarkely got the info for the supplier to Keystone. I called them and they started selling to Keystoen for the Outbacks in 2006. So, I will be replacing mine with a 2006 logo. They quoted me $78 for the new front decal.
> 
> ...


It is my understanding they will warrant it for 5 years..........i just got mine replaced out of "keystone warranty" but still with in decal manufacturer warranty. Graphix unlimited seemed good to work with, i would bet if they were the supplier you are good to go.

Keystone switched at some point around 2009, Graphix unlimited informed me of that, so then keystone directed me to a new company, then they said it is warranted for 5 years but must go through keystone....then went back to keystone.... well i finally got them the other week







8 months out of warranty, but still covered









I would make some calls


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Got it off!







Hairdryer trick worked great. Then it came time to get the glue off, the Goo Gone was a pain,







didn't work well at all so I tried one of my old tricks, WD40. The WD40 worked great, sprayed it on and wiped it right off, worked like a charm! I left the two stripe decals on the front and only removed the Outback decal, IMO the two stripes is all the front needs. When my wife gets back with the camera I'll take a pictures and post them.

Thanks everyone for your recommendations


----------



## Hawk570 (Apr 5, 2010)

I used an old metal scraper and very carefully took it all off. It came off very easy. I then had most of the glue stuck on the camper, so I used WD-40, worked great. As for the decal, I measured it and took a picture of it. I then went to a local sign shop and had them make one for me. It came out EXACTLY like the factory decal and cost me only $35 on 3M vinyl.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

When my camper sits in the driveway, the front is facing south. On my last camper, the decals on the front got faded and dry. I would like to preserve the new camper decals as best as possible. Any suggestions? I would assume there is a good uv protecting product out there that I can use on the south side of my camper.


----------

